# Hashi's and diet & supplements



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi! Glad to have found this forum. A little about me. I was dx with Hashi's about 3.5 yrs ago after our second child was born. I just turned 34 last week.

Last labs - June '09 (next appt Feb '10)
T3 uptake 33 (ref range 22-35)
T4 Total 8.8 (ref 4.5-12.5)
Free T4 2.9 (ref 1.4-3.8)
TSH 1.63 (ref .4-4.5)

Med: 125mcg Levoxyl daily. (taken first thing in the AM with water, and I wait 30-60 mins to eat/drink anything else) I had been on Synthroid until last January but I continued to have massive hair loss. I expected it b/c of being postpartum, but she was 3 by that point.

Recently, I've been plagued with very intense headaches, they seem to be around ovulation and cycle day 2 (sorry if I get TMI...I'll try my best not to). So, I need to be tested for my estrogen, and progesterone levels. But, I've been doing alot of research on diet and supplements. So, I thought I'd toss my questions out there and see what people have to say. 

1. Magnesium (Source Naturals, Ultra Mag 2 tablets per day 400mg) taken with Ester-C 1000mg. The first time I take it, I also take with Flax Seed oil (1 Tbsp)

*I found an article about Magnesium and Migraines, so yesterday I took it for the first time specifically b/c I had a headache (cycle day2). Within 30 mins my headache was 90% gone and I could function.

2. Selenium - I've read alot about this, so I bought some today. I have no idea what my current levels are, so I only took 100mcg today.

3. Evening Primrose Oil - I've read things that say "yes take" and some that say "no don't because it messes with Estrogen levels." ideas?

4. Calcium, Citracal Calcium Citrate 630mg. I've actually been taking the Calcium & Mag at night prior to ovulation because I find that it makes the ovulation pain tolerable (instead of drop to the floor in agony)

5. Echinacea - I read a post on another forum that said in all capitals not to ever ever take Echinacea with Hashi's. Any one else hear this? Why?

Diet 
I've cut out all sodas. And have read that coffee and alcohol both leach magnesium from the body. I don't drink much coffee each day, but I'll start cutting back (not cold turkey) and wine I drink rarely.

No raw broccoli (that was sad for me as I love broc!)
No soy (already avoid)
No peanuts, kelp, seaweed and spinach

I hope I haven't written too much here! HAHA I just am desperate to get a handle on these headaches. Advil doesn't touch them, so I don't even try pain meds any more. Does anyone have any insight or things that have worked for them?

Thanks in advance! Angie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> Hi! Glad to have found this forum. A little about me. I was dx with Hashi's about 3.5 yrs ago after our second child was born. I just turned 34 last week.
> 
> Last labs - June '09 (next appt Feb '10)
> T3 uptake 33 (ref range 22-35)
> ...


Hey Angie! This is so cool. This stuff is one of great interest to me.

You have a good list and if I may make some suggestions and then you can decide for your self?

Echinecea is a huge No No when it comes to antibodies and autoantibodies. We must never take anything that triggers the immune system; only things that support it. There is a huge difference. You see; if you trigger the antibodies, you also trigger the autoantibodies. Not a good scenario.

Things that support are: "your" Selenium, Bilberry, B-complex timed release, Omega III and Omega VI (and EPO is estrogenic so if you raise your estrogen level you could be estrogen dominant which interferes with the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.)

Magnesium is very very good for this is the mineral that piggy backs the calcium into your bones and teeth. I would be wary of taking calicium and too much vitamin C as "both" cause kidney stones as persons w/thyroid disease "are" prone to kidney stones. I myself take 500 mgs. of magnesium every day and make sure I eat a lot of veggies that are naturally high in calcium as well as yogurt every day and real cream in my coffee.

Weight lifting also makes very strong bones.

I eat tons of cooked brocolli. Did you know that in some veggies cooking increases mineral and vitamin content?

For me, it's only food we cook at home (just plain pure old-fashioned cooking heart healthy.) No sugar, no artificial sweeteners, no MSG and stuff like that and no glutens. That would seem like a lot to give up but I am fantastic; feel great every day! Plus, I am so busy being busy because I do feel well, I miss none of that. Truly, I don't!!! I now eat to live, not live to eat.

So...........you "are" on the right track. I applaud you for this!! We have brains and we are supposed to use them!

If I can help, I will. I get so excited when someone starts to think healthy; I "really" do!arty0006:


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

I went to the healthfood store during my crisis of not having my medication and the naturopath there listened to what i was saying and gave me something to take called metabolic advantage thyroid formula its a vitamin and mineral mixture, so far so good with it. you take it with your meals. So ive been taking that and my meds and have been doing alot better


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Andros - thanks for all of the information. Sorry I've been MIA for 2 weeks. I have been feeling amazingly good. I have more energy, and have had zero headache (WOOT!), and my attitude has been better. My family has been noticing. 

I did find some Vit E (d-alpha) that doesn't look like it has soy in it. I first bought some soy free Vit E but it was dl-alpha - so I'm going to take that back. I'd rather have the natural stuff.

I am going to tell my mom about the Echinacea - she also has Hashi's and takes it when she feels a cold coming on.

All of this research that I've been doing over the past couple of weeks has been really eye opening. My first endo just gave me the synthroid and sent me on my way, and I had a 6 mo old and a 2 yr old and just took the medicine and what he said at face value. Then about a year later I fired him cause he and I weren't a good personality fit. Now, I have a much better endo, one that really listens to me. I'm looking forward to talking to her in a couple of weeks. Meanwhile, I'm going to start working out more and continue my upward spiral of feeling better. Hooray! Much joy.


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Another quick note - I've been perusing some of your other posts Andros and saw this link

http://www.drrind.com/therapies/metabolic-symptoms-matrix

interestingly enough I had already wondered if I should get my adrenals tested because of some other reading I had done over the past two weeks. I pulled my latest blood test out and compared them to these and most of them fall into the signs and symptoms of adrenal fatigue. One that jumped out at me was "Orthostatic Hypotension" which my chiro told me I had 4 yrs ago when I got dizzy in her office after an adjustment. Now...to do more research on that, but that is for another day...it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> Hi Andros - thanks for all of the information. Sorry I've been MIA for 2 weeks. I have been feeling amazingly good. I have more energy, and have had zero headache (WOOT!), and my attitude has been better. My family has been noticing.
> 
> I did find some Vit E (d-alpha) that doesn't look like it has soy in it. I first bought some soy free Vit E but it was dl-alpha - so I'm going to take that back. I'd rather have the natural stuff.
> 
> ...


This is truly truly wonderful news and something we would like to hear more of around here.

Hopefully, when you have the time, you can hang around and help other posters on the pathway to health.

There is nothing like the voice of experience and you are shouting it loud and clear! Whoooooooooooohoo!!arty0006:


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

I found a supplement list and thought I'd post it. (I'm still formulating my opinion about it.  Though, so far it looks pretty interesting.)

http://www.ithyroid.com/supplement_list.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> I found a supplement list and thought I'd post it. (I'm still formulating my opinion about it.  Though, so far it looks pretty interesting.)
> 
> http://www.ithyroid.com/supplement_list.htm


Thank you! I have perused that list. I happen to like that site a lot.


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

I just got back from my endo appt. She seemed agreeable to my list of supplements that I'm taking, and suggested that I start to exercise more regularly, and get more sleep. My weight is stuck at 194. I think that my ideal weight would be 175-180 (I'm 6'0" and I'm too skinny at 170).

Here are the old lab results from Quest
Last labs - June '09
T3 uptake 33 (ref range 22-35)
T4 Total 8.8 (ref 4.5-12.5)
Free T4 2.9 (ref 1.4-3.8)
TSH 1.63 (ref .4-4.5)

And the ones from last week from LabCorp (have to use them now b/c of my new insurance)
T3 uptake 34 (24-39)
Thyroxine (T4) 10.6 (4.5-12.0)
Free Thyroxine Index 3.6 (1.2-4.9)
TSH 0.288 (.45-4.5)

My TSH hasn't been this low since January 2008 (0.342) when I was on .112 mcg Synthroid

So what's she's going to have me do is continue my dose at .125mcg Levoxyl 6 days a week and on day 7 take 1/2 a pill of the .125mcg. Start exercising, continue my supplements and healthier eating (no artificial sweeteners, limited wheat). Oh and either yoga, pilates or mediation for relaxing time for just me.

I talked about my dizziness upon standing (my chiro called it "orthostatic hypotension") and sometimes being light headed and having periodic slow heart beats (like a thump in my chest). And I asked her about adrenal fatigue or autoimmune polyglandular syndrome. She made a comment about "alot of information out there on the internet." To which I commented that I was tired of being considered "normal" to have to deal with headaches that take me away from my family 5-7 days a month. She actually started to listen to me then, and spent some time with me discussing options of diet once she realized I wasn't neurotic. :anim_63: I told her that I just want to be more present in my life and my family's life and be happy like I used to be. I really, really feel like the vitamins I'm taking are making a huge difference already.

She is sending me for a fasting blood test this week for 
CBC, Cortisol, Vit D and Vit B12 with diag codes 780.78 (which I can't find) and 245.2

then in 3 months I'm to see her again and have another blood test for 
CBC, Metabolic Panel and Thyroid Panel (same diag codes)

So, I'm glad I didn't get brushed off and that it's not a 6 month wait-and-see-how-you-do reaction. 

Thanks for listening (err...reading) to my novella of my journey now that I'm finally owning my health.
Angie

Oh ya - my supplements are:
One A Day - Womens - 1 at lunch
Citracal Calcium Citrate + D3 - 2 before bed
Source Naturals Ultra Mag - 1 at lunch, 1 before bed
(need 3:1 Cal:Mag. Have 1240:510 currently 2.4:1)
Selenium 100mcg - taken with Vit E.
Organic Enriched Flax Oil - 1 tbsp with Vit E
Emergen-C - later afternoon
Vitamin E - Twin Lab E-400 (dry - d-alpha tocopheryl succinate) - with Flax Oil & Selenium


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> I just got back from my endo appt. She seemed agreeable to my list of supplements that I'm taking, and suggested that I start to exercise more regularly, and get more sleep. My weight is stuck at 194. I think that my ideal weight would be 175-180 (I'm 6'0" and I'm too skinny at 170).
> 
> Here are the old lab results from Quest
> Last labs - June '09
> ...


You are so fortunate to have found such a wonderful doctor who is "listening" and active in your pathway to health.

Those labs look good so stay the course. We keep my TSH @ 0.03, 0.02. This is fine so long as the Free T4 and Free T3 stay mid-range or a bit higher and the patient does not exhibit hyper symptoms.

I see you found the Emergen-C; great product by Alacer.

You are really on a mission and I am very impressed.


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe I should post this in the Labs section - but I'm hoping you see this Andros (by the way - you amaze me with your answers and depth of knowledge and time you take with everyone. Thumbs up to you!) 

I got my labs back on my Cortisol, Vit D, Vit B12 and CBC

Cortisol - 11 ug/dl (6-23 ug/dl - I have to verify the labs range, but this is the one that is on the labsonline. For some reason, this one didn't have the range printed next to it).

Vit D - 27 ng/ml (32-100 ng/ml) - she wants me to add 1000 iu/day which puts me at a total of 2300 iu/day (800 iu in my multi, and 500 iu in my Citracal Calcium Citrate + D3) in my supplements.

Vit B12 - 288 pg/ml (211-911 pg/ml) since this is on "low normal" she wants me to add 1000 mcg/day which would put me at a total of 1031 mcg/day.

Everything else in the CBC came back in the normal ranges.

So, we'll see if these make me feel any differently. She's hoping that it will as am I - though I'm feeling SO much better since January! Feeling even better would be a plus. I see her again in April.

Cheers~ Angie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> Maybe I should post this in the Labs section - but I'm hoping you see this Andros (by the way - you amaze me with your answers and depth of knowledge and time you take with everyone. Thumbs up to you!)
> 
> I got my labs back on my Cortisol, Vit D, Vit B12 and CBC
> 
> ...


Is that cortisol where doc wants it? I don't know much about that so I hope so!

Good for you on the vitamins and supplements. You will see progress. When your body is deficient, it takes time to build it up.

Thank you for your kindness,Angie!


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

She didn't mention anything about the cortisol levels other than they were normal. I was concerned about adrenal fatigue (which would be low cortisol levels). So, that's a positive result of the test for me. 

Here's an explanation of it:
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/cortisol-14668?page=2


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> She didn't mention anything about the cortisol levels other than they were normal. I was concerned about adrenal fatigue (which would be low cortisol levels). So, that's a positive result of the test for me.
> 
> Here's an explanation of it:
> http://www.webmd.com/a*to*z*guides/cortisol*14668?page=2


Thank you for the link, Angie!


----------

